# Does Anyone Use Designcad 3d Max ?



## barnett (May 18, 2015)

I downloaded the trial of Designcad3d. I'm not very familiar with cad software and I'm having trouble getting the hang of it.
Is there a tutorial somewhere?
Is anyone else using it ?
Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## wildun (May 19, 2015)

barnett said:


> I downloaded the trial of Designcad3d. I'm not very familiar with cad software and I'm having trouble getting the hang of it.
> Is there a tutorial somewhere?
> Is anyone else using it ?
> Any info would be greatly appreciated.



http://magicsystems.com/DC Manuals/Dcad23.pdf
This one is for the previous version but it is fine for the latest versionas well and as far as I know it hasn't been upgraded or superceded as yet.
The program takes a little perseverance to get to grips with, but it's really one of the easier ones and good value for money.
Keep at it and don't let up while the trial lasts and I'll bet you'll buy it.
Also, look out for bargain deals on this program, they pop up every now and then. eg:-
http://www.amazon.com/IMSI-Design-C...6-3093126?ie=UTF8&refRID=0R2S088X6E482C48J91D

Good luck.


----------



## barnett (May 19, 2015)

Thanks, I'll check that out.


----------



## SEK_22Hornet (Jul 15, 2015)

I use DesignCAD 3d daily at work - it has a few bugs, but the basic features work pretty good. I use a combination of hot keys and the menu while drawing. Once you have a few basic commands, you should be able to get going. Any particualar thing you are trying to figure out? If you sign up with IMSI, you will usually be hit with special offers all the time - I've seen the program as low as $49. I know you are probably out of the trial period by now, so I am curious whether or not you ended up buying the program.


----------

